# Newbie Onboard Needs Help!



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey folks!

I'm new to the forum and am considering getting a G-gauge RTR set or at least an engine for now.

I was looking at the Bachmann offerings and saw they have a nice 4-6-0 available, item number 91667.

I also see their RTR sets and was wondering if the engine in the RTR set item number 90059 (White Pass & Yukon) was the same engine as 91667.


Both writeups say their the "Anniversary Edition" engines. Are they or has one have advantages over the other? The pricing was almost identical, but item 91667 is just the engine and tender while 90059 is a complete RTR set with cars, track, and power supply. 


I currently have an O-scale 3-rail layout, but the large size of the G-scale is starting to pull me. I've been modeling trains for over 30 years and still have all my HO and N (my sons) trains in storage.

Every time I go to a train show I find myself standing in front of the G-scale tables









Thanks for having me here!

Bob


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

OOPS! 

I meant 91607 NOT 91667!!! I did not see an edit button anywhere.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

SALF, 

Your best bet to get an accurate answer to that question would be to go to the Bachmann Frorums and as for Loco Bill, he will have the best answer if The Bach Man does not answer. 

Bob C.


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Bob,

I did just that and Bill answered.

He sez the single engine (91607) comes with metal gears while the RTR set still has plastic gears. He said his engine with plastic gears has given him no problems.


Now all I have to do is decide which way I want to go!

Bob D.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Metal... buy the loco and a couple of nice cars, the rtr set cars are not so spiffy... 

Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Bob, 

The Anniversary loco (Annie) has much better detail, the ones in sets come with flimsy plastic parts, whereas the Annie has lots of metal parts and metal gears (latest version only). 

The track in the sets will not last very long and is incompatible with other brands. 

Alec


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone bought a B'mann set recently to see if they're including their new brass track instead of their old "stuff?" 

And definitely, buy the loco and cars separately. Sure, a starter set comes with track and a power supply. The track (even if Bachmann has replaced it with their new "good" track) is 2' radius, and the power supply included with most starter sets is margainal at best to run one loco. So you're paying for stuff you're going to replace pretty much right out of the gate anyway. That, and you get to pick the rolling stock that appeals to you, not what "they" give you with the set. 

Welcome aboard! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The Undecorated Ten-Wheeler will be the one I'll get.

Bob D.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Seaboard Air Line Fan on 23 Mar 2012 08:51 AM 
OOPS! 

I meant 91607 NOT 91667!!! I did not see an edit button anywhere. 
Hey Bob, Welcome! About that edit button. It's is there but disappears in 30 minutes. Looking at you post times it would have been gone.


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Randy, I actually noticed the button when I posted the 2nd one and figured it was something that disappeared within a certain time.

Bob


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Well...it only took 2-1/2 years but I FINALLY got my engine!!!

I got a v.5 4-6-0 a few weeks ago, a "Buy Now" off an online auction. The seller said it was in great shape but it had obviously been dropped. The front coupler was broken/lost and the post where the front middle boiler screw attaches was broken, along with a couple of other things. Easy fixes (haven't replaced the coupler yet) and while I had it apart I found the wiring to the pilot truck was burnt/melted. Another easy fix and it runs fine. Also painted it (photos later), no lettering/decals yet.

She's big!!! I also bought a tankcar and 8-wheeled caboose, but don't have enough track yet to do anything but test the engine. That'll be my Christmas present to myself.

Photos when a name gets put on the engine and caboose.

Bob D.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The front coupler was broken/lost


 Glad you finally made the jump.

That front coupler was a fake anyway - it didn't have any moving parts! If you really want a front coupler, buy a working one.


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Pete,

I'll probably put at least a Bachmann working coupler on the front end, or may just go with Kadees.

Do Kadees couple well with the Bachmann working couplers?

Bob D.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Kadee "G scale" couplers do couple well with the Bachmann and Accucraft 1:20 couplers. 

Later,

K


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The "edit button" ...lasts for a long time....
Helps to be signed in tho!

Sea Board...enjoy yourself...you sound like another victim of the G Scale bug...sorry ..there is no known cure for the itch....so...just keep scratch'n...I hope it won't go away for your sake!!

We learned on smaller scales....now it's time for some serious Phun!!!!
..welcome aboard...watch yer step....!!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks folks! I think I'll try the Kadee #791.

Dirk, I haven't run my O-scale layout in over a month!!! I've been having too much fun working on the Ten-Wheeler and just gawking at how big the engine, tank car, and caboose are compared to even my O-scale pieces.

Bob D.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Get ya a K36 than....

....or maybe a 1/29 big dismal...

..or grab a new autorack.....37" long..!!!!

Yur just getting started! !

...glad fun came with the loco


----------

